# Generator quiet box



## Usefulgizmos (Apr 1, 2018)

Here's a video about a generator (or compressor) sound reduction quiet box that I built for my Champion C46540 portable generator. I think it quieted my generator noise quieter than an equivalent Honda generator. Also shown is my exhaust system that eliminates the need for a secondary muffler and prevents carbon monoxide from blowing into our (or neighbor's) home, no matter which direction the wind may blow.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/14PazQKtn7_bE_5vIIXWbjfNDBztjojn1/view?usp=sharing

usefulgizmos


----------

